# Is binking unconscious?



## nattykins (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm new to the board here, and figured my first post should be a question that has been on my mind since I first brought Sir Rupert home! 

Sir Rupert is lovingly known as "Jerk Rabbit" by me and my boyfriend because he is very independent and doesn't like to admit that he enjoys our company... He reminds us of a moody teenager at times! So when he binks, it is immediately followed by a hilarious look of disgust by him - as if he's pissed at himself for showing us that he's happy! 

It got me wondering if binking is an unconscious act that just happens when they're happy? Or is it something that they have to consciously do? 

Really, doesn't matter either way, but when a question comes into my head, I like to find answers!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there and Welcome to RO!:wave: 

I wouldn't say it's "unconscious". They binky when they are so happy, they cannot contain themselves! Maybe he is embarrassed though, if he's making faces, haha. However, it's definitely a good thing, and funny to watch.


----------



## MeAndB44 (Feb 20, 2010)

At least your bunny binkies! Beatrice never binkies, she just licks me ALL the time and sometimes she teeth purrs. I've never seen a binky from her though.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 20, 2010)

*nattykins wrote: *


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the board here, and figured my first post should be a question that has been on my mind since I first brought Sir Rupert home!
> 
> ...


i second the motion,,action/reaction-to a particular event or thing..sincerely james waller:wave::rose:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 20, 2010)

When you see it, it seems to be like an instantaneous, involuntary action, like whipping your hand away from hot fire (but happy!). It's an expression of pure joy, however, so must be a conscious thought. I agree with what's been said above, that it is just when they cannot contain their happiness for a second longer and then have to just let it all out at once in a skipping, twitching, launching, leaping and frolicking way!!
I love seeing my rabbits binky, counting how many times they do it a day. I lose count when they are outside in the garden though- they love SO much being in the sunshine and munching grass that it's literally maybe three or four times a minute for the next half an hour, slowing down progressively to maybe only one binky every 3 minutes though 

MeandB44- don't worry. Maybe some rabbits just don't binky? Licking lots is certainly a sign of love and contentment with you- maybe that's your bunny's way of saying she loves you most?

Jen x


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 20, 2010)

I definitely don't think it's unconscious. I believe that the binky is a form of play related to what the rabbit would do in the wild. Most animals play in a form that helps "train" for wild behaviors. Just as a wild wolf pup would wrestle to train for bringing down prey, our domestic dogs wrestle for fun. They're not really training for anything at this point, but the instinctual behavior gets turned into a fun behavior.

For bunnies, the most important defense is running away really fast, often with quick turns to throw off a predator. I think our domestic bunnies binky in play because they're practicing these instinctual behaviors, if that makes sense. What their wild cousins do to survive, our buns do to have a good time. I believe this is why a bunny will sit very quietly and give no indication of a binky, then suddenly jump straight up in the air and race around in a circle - just like a wild bunny would sit very still until they suddenly make a break for it.

My theory also explains why some bunnies don't binky. Just as some dogs don't wrestle, or don't like to play fetch, individual bunnies also have their individual styles. So a non-binkying bunny isn't necessarily unhappy, it just likes to have fun in different ways.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 22, 2010)

What a great thought?! And I would expect that you Neatherland Dwarf (the best buns for the "disgusted look") would be so embarrased by its uncontrolled binky!

Just makes me giggle thinking about it!


----------



## emilyasb (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha, when I read the title of this topic I bursted into laughter! I often think the same thing when little Jack is binkying! It's good to know that other people, not just me, are thinking it must me a 'turrets' like reaction. Jacky will sometimes hit his head on walls and such whenever he does it! It scares me at times, and I think I might have to put up some padding on my walls! haha. But I know it's just out of pure bunny-joy when he does it


----------



## crystal (Feb 23, 2010)

I think this is a great question. I like to think of a binky as a cross between clicking your heels and sneezing (involuntary) haha actually I just thought of that then... lol

I relate to what someone said above about a rabbit sitting still and then all of a sudden jumping in the air, my Lulu does that! It's rather funny, even to catch it in the corner of your eye. It gives me a laugh for sure. She gets quite a way off the ground, and it seems so effortless.


----------

